# Duke of York pub to close? Objection letters needed PRONTO!!!



## Kevicious (Aug 26, 2005)

There are currently plans being proposed to turn the Duke of York pub in St Werburghs into flats. It is another example of a really great, friendly, independent pub being sacrificed for a bit of short-term cash. 

The DoY is possibly my favourite pub in Bristol due to its chilled out atmosphere, decor, great choice of real ales + ciders, old-school skittle alley and good reggae music. It needs to stay.

Please send your objections to the development (stating your name and address I presume) by Wednesday August 31st to:

claire_powell@bristol-city.gov.uk
&
central_planning@bristol-city.gov.uk

cheers


----------



## Cakes (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh no!

Emails sent and notifications distributed!

We need to stand by these proper public houses because they're very difficult to replace. A new bar can be opened anywhere anytime, but a proper PUB evolves within a community and is special. The Duke of York is certanly special!


----------



## Kevicious (Aug 31, 2005)

I think that word of mouth has been very effective. Just hope everyone has found time to make their objection known.


----------



## Cakes (Sep 1, 2005)

I managed to get 3 people to email. Got the response today, doesn't seem to be anything more that a confirmation of reciept and to say the decision will be made soon.

Claire Powell, the case officer, can be reached on 0117 922 3762.


----------

